# dogs in the woods illness



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

*Sandringham Bug*

Anybody remember my warning a couple of years ago, just caught the end of a feature on Countryfile, there is an investigation going on about it.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

just watched Countryfile on bbc had a bit about dogs getting ill and some dieing within 24 to 72hrs of walking in several areas you might be able to watch it on iplayer

joe


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Watched the program with a great deal of interest.

We were at Sandringham CC site about four years ago when the illness was just beginning to start. We met a lady who told us that she thought that there was something affecting dogs in the woods as her dog had fallen very I'll and only just survived with vet intervension. One of our dogs had a nasty bought of diarrhea too but recovered and I thought no more of it, until a year or so later.

We went back to Sandringham this summer and I noticed that the site now has a dog walk area within the camp site. We used this rather then the woods as although it was summer with all the rain we had this year it could have created the right autumnal conditions.

Interesting how it could be a tiny mite, but what has changed this mite to make dogs so ill in a few unrelated areas (apart from being in East Anglia)


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Jodi1 said:


> Interesting how it could be a tiny mite, but what has changed this mite to make dogs so ill in a few unrelated areas (apart from being in East Anglia)


Seems the mites are getting 'mitier'. :roll:


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

This problem was thought to have affected some dogs being walked in Thetford Forest. There were warning signs in various places but this was last year. Haven't heard of any problems in this area so far this year.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Also Rendlesham forest in south east Suffolk which is not far from our static van, but the woodlands at Dunwich where we have the static seem not to be unaffected. Our dog has been fine and we've been staying there til yesterday.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The Animal Health Trust is coordinating the research into this terrible illness. If you have walked your dog in any of the woodland mentioned or Thetford Forest, Clumber Park and Sherwood Forest then do go to their website and fill out their questionaire. They want all dog owners to fill it out not just ones whos dogs have been affected. This helps them to see if certain dogs are more susceptable.

http://www.aht.org.uk/sci

They are a charitble organisation that does amazing work for our four legged friends.


----------

